# Pix Hair Sheep Shedding Winter Wool



## rockdoveranch (May 14, 2011)

"Texas" Barbado and one white dorper ewe lamb.  I wish the dark ewe, KL, would get that winter wool off.  She is always a late shedder.  She has to be hot!  She is one of favorite ewes.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (May 14, 2011)

My Katahdin Sheep are finished.  They rubbed along our 2X4 wire fence and had chunks of hair everywhere.  They looked just like yours.  A couple of bumps on their belly to go, but for most part it is all gone.


----------



## rockdoveranch (May 14, 2011)

I try to grab that wool to get it off the sheep as they walk by.  They hate me for doing that.

Our ex-bottle ewe comes up to me seemingly forgetting that I will grab her wool and pull it out.  She has only tiny bits of wool left on her back.  Poor gal, she is not the prettiest of sheep.


----------



## carolinagirl (May 16, 2011)

my barbados Blackbelly sheep are just beginning to shed out.  They don't look quite as ratty as yours do yet.


----------



## boothcreek (May 16, 2011)

Mine haven't started to shed like that yet. They are very late this year. Probably because we have still night frost.
The mouflons aleady lost their winter colours tho, my ram isn't vibrant anymore.......... 

Yours are shedding so nicely.


----------

